# Как лечить позвоночник



## Александр7778889 (17 Июн 2013)

Привет Всем, попробую рассказать свою историю. В середине декабря 2012 начала болеть спина, но естественно ни сама по себе, а после того как я на работе, теперь уже понимаю, что по глупости, но на тот момент я даже и не думал о каких либо последствиях... Глупость заключалось в следующем я взял кислородный баллон весом примерно 100 кг на плече и понес примерно нести нужно було 4 км + дорога то вниз то вверх ухабы и ямы , я это проделывал до этого неоднократно, поэтому просто нес и ничего ни думал, пройдя середину пути я чуть споткнулся, но удержался на ногах , собрался выпрямился и продолжил свой путь, но после резкого "скачка" почувствовал в районе поясницы дискомфорт, чувство такое, как пальцами сильно без остановки давить на позвоночник, но все же я донес этот груз, хотя груз был и не мой. я просто помог товарищу "неоднократно" у которого болела спина.
После этого начало нуть в пояснице, обратился к врачу он послала на МРТ и в итоге у меня две грыжи l5 s1 о7мм и l4 05мм частичнно обызвестленныая L4. Врач назначел лекарства мукасат, но после них стало намного хуже и меня скрутило это примерно 8 января, кроме того как терпеть боли нечего не оставалось В помещении где сидит врач мне сказали "А что ты хочешь, парень, это грыжи, они всегда болят, вылечить нельзя , будешь ходить к нам и надоедать - сообщим на работу, тебя сразу выгонят". На этом все походы в больницу и закончились. На работе посоветывали целителя НАРОДНОГО, который лечит спины, я обратился к ниму. Лечение заключалось в том, что он делал уколы в поясницу, 30 уколов, шприцы 5 и 10, иглу загонял полностью, что колол не знаю. Когда я у него спрашивал, он по разному отвечал, то серебро , то противовоспалитильные грибки мешал с кровью, эффект был такой - то лучше, то хуже. Вообще скажу так, до начала всего лечения, которое я начал с 5 января, спина болела, но не так, терпимо. К целителюобратился в феврале........ Потом целитель стал или промахиваться или я незнаю что там вообще происходило, були такие звуки скрезет, свист прям натоящий свист, вспоминаю аж внутри все трепешет........
к концу процедур вообще думал точнее не знал что и думать . Но не помню с какого времени зарегистрировался на сайте, читал общался , задавал вопросы получал ответы. "Большое спасибо всем докторам на этом сайте" Прокол Хель . Благодоря сайту воспрял духом прислушивался советов, и в МАЕ все было позади "как я думал ". Первого июня я поднял вес примерно около 80 кг поровну в каждую руку, сделал правильную осанку, про себя подумал, если что, сразу брошу, нет пронес минут 5 - все вроде как хорошо. НО к вечеру в пояснице около позвоночника как будто гвоздь засунули и начало бедро как будто через одежду ощущение когда провожу, небольшие мурашки пульсация и бедро чуть крутить. Вопрос: что делать??? Начал делать скрутки как в йоге, лежа на спине нога на ногу и на выдохе ноги и бедра выворачую и так далее, вот видео, не знаю может удалят, но нужно чтоб люди увидали и все-таки разобраться можно это делать или нет




делал две недели , состояние стабильное, но постоянно что-то трещит, клацает, аж поясница содрогается. Еще обнаружил у себя , что теперь не могу наклониться полноценно вперед и сидя на полу ноги вытянутые вперед туловище перпендикулярно полу "НЕ могу" так сделать, ноги сгинаются в коленях, а поясница трясется вся !!!! Прочитал статью, что СКРУТКИ приводят не к улучшению, а к ухудшению, меня охватила паника. Сколько можно издеваться над своим позвоночником? КАК правильно лечится? Врачей в городке нет, которые могли бы хоть как-то помочь, та и больницы тоже нет, так пару терапевтов, которые меня не стали отговаривать лечиться у целителя... Нога побаливает, поясница немного также ноет на сегодня ..... У меня есть сайт ЭТОТ, только отсюда путем задавания кучи вопросов, анализируя, сопоставляю я и лечусь....

Сразу поправлюсь: на работе про целителя  рассказали, я поинтересовался у врачей, те - "конечно, лечись" .


----------



## Денвер (17 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Начал делать скрутки как в йоге, лежа на спине нога на ногу и на выдохе ноги и бедра выворачую и так далее, вот видео, не знаю может удалят, но нужно чтоб люди увидали и все-таки разобраться можно это делать или нет


еще это упражнение называют БОКОВЫЕ РОТАЦИИ КОРПУСА. Здесь преимущественно работают косые мышцы живота, в меньшей степени работают поясничные и задние дельтовидные из-за упора руками в пол. В качестве развития подвижности и гибкости пояснично-крестцового отдела, у здоровых людей проходит на ура, у людей же с межпозвонковой грыжей или иной паталогией позвоночных сегментов, не наблюдалось улучшений. Лично мой опыт, и рекомендации врача по упражнениям в период реабилитации, мне недавно сделали операцию.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> делал две недели , состояние стабильное, но постоянно что-то трещит, клацает, аж поясница содрогается.


Скажите, а вот например вы сядете на стул, просто обычно сядете на стул, и в момент когда вы пытаетесь лечь на колени корпусом, локтями оперлись на колени, вам больно наклонятся? Или же присутствует стойкое ощущение того, что вот сейчас что то щелкнет в пояснице, и вам станет легче? Как бы щелкнет в пояснице что то? И после этого становится легче?
Лягте на ровную, не мягкую поверхность, например на пол. Руки по швам. В этом исходном положении, попробуйте поднять ровной, прямой, НАСКОЛЬКО СМОЖЕТЕ, сначала одну ногу, опустили... потом другую. Если при подъеме одной из двух ног, вы начнете непроизвольно выкручивать туловище по направлению к подъему, то напишите об этом.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Сколько можно издеваться над своим позвоночником?


ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> КАК правильно лечится?


Единого метода лечения для всех и каждого, нет!


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Врачей в городке нет, которые могли бы хоть как-то помочь, та и больницы тоже нет, так пару терапевтов


А вы где проживаете? Здесь нужна квалифицированная помощь, ортопеда-вертебролога, нейрохирурга, либо начальная у невролога...


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Нога побаливает, поясница немного также ноет на сегодня


Какие боли вы испытываете? Тянущие, ноющие, жгущие, холодок, ощущение мокрой ноги, какая нога, правая, левая? Как вы ходите, прямо, либо с уклоном в одну из сторон?  Сколько вам лет?


----------



## Сергей Ш (17 Июн 2013)

Александр! Вы спрашиваете о скрутках. Так же как и Вам, мне сказали, что при грыжах дисков скрутки вредны. Но однако заканчивая свою гимнастику (т.е. разогретый) я делаю пару скруток по несколько раз. Естественно когда нет обострения.


----------



## Денвер (17 Июн 2013)

Сергей Ш написал(а):


> (т.е. разогретый)


я об этом и говорю,что пока делаешь,вроде ничего,как закончил,так все боли возвращаются


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Июн 2013)

> Какие боли вы испытываете? Тянущие, ноющие, жгущие, холодок, ощущение мокрой ноги, какая нога, правая, левая? Как вы ходите, прямо, либо с уклоном в одну из сторон?


боли в ноге как легкое онемение, но когда трогаю бедро, то такое ощущение как через одежду приглушенное восприятие, а так называемая икра (мышца не вдоль нее, а поперек полосой прям по середине) когда наступаю, как после удара... Пробовал нагинаться вперед на стуле, слева тянет, как на разрыв ощущения.. Попробовал на полу ноги поднимать, вроде нормально, только левая нога щелкает при подъёме, туловище вроде на месте.


----------



## Денвер (18 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> только левая нога щелкает при подъёме, туловище вроде на месте.


ну щелкает в пояснице или в ягодице?


----------



## Сергей .. (18 Июн 2013)

Будете делать такое..либо похожее и все будет хорошо..правильно выполненные скрутки и вы забудете о своей спине..кстати такие видео уже выкладывал один парень в своем исполнении, а те кто говорят плохо, то у них и болит.Я наподобе такое делал и забыл что такое боль в спине


----------



## Денвер (18 Июн 2013)

да все правильно...делайте...скрутите и без того нестабильный сегмент. А потом как конь шахматный к доктору на прием,чтобы лечить было чего...вперед и с песней


----------



## Александр7778889 (18 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> ну щелкает в пояснице или в ягодице?


Прям в бедре
Добавлено: Jun 18, 2013 10:29 AM
Я поначалу когда провел интернет, читал, верил всему написанному: наверное "ЛОХ ", но со временем начал понимать, что очень много обмана, только для чего не понятно, то есть нам, человечеству, - нате, общайтесь, развивайтесь, а мы ? Честно, парни, хочу найти комплекс, который был бы медиками одобрен. Кто что знает, поделитесь... У меня даже уже желания нет искать, гуглить и тд..


----------



## Бедный-позвонок (18 Июн 2013)

лично у меня после скруток хребет заболел в грудном отделе и поясница снова стала отдавать в ногу.


----------



## Александр7778889 (18 Июн 2013)

Денвер Вы где живете?
Добавлено: Jun 18, 2013 5:26 PM
Пытался поднимать ноги лежа на спине колени не выпрямляются , сгинаются.
Добавлено: Jun 18, 2013 5:28 PM


Бедный-позвонок написал(а):


> лично у меня после скруток хребет заболел в грудном отделе и поясница снова стала отдавать в ногу.


Как лечился? от боли вноге? у меня тожет сейчас отдает,что делать незнаю.


----------



## Бедный-позвонок (18 Июн 2013)

> Как лечился? от боли вноге? у меня тожет сейчас отдает,что делать незнаю.


по началу уколы и комплекс ЛФК + купил себе кресло, а то работать сидя не могу долго. Все было хорошо, пока не сделал пару скруток из ЛФК и наклон назад с поворотом налево - заполнял анкету( и видимо что то я там пошевелил) и нудная боль возвратилась , после сидения в самом начале немеет внешняя часть ноги. Сегодня доделал уколы , пока спасаюсь капсикамом - ядреная хрень)) и упрощенным ЛФК без скруток и глубоких прогибов назад - вперед мне нормально гнуться могу кулаками до пола достать.


----------



## Денвер (18 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Денвер Вы где живете?


В Белгороде





Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Пытался поднимать ноги лежа на спине колени не выпрямляются , сгинаются.


Поочередно поднимаешь ноги,сначала одну,поднял опустил,потом другую. Нога прямая,поднимаешь до отказа до куда возможно. Если начинаешь выкручивать тело в сторону подъема,то это не стабильность в позвоночных сегментах поясничного отдела.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (19 Июн 2013)

Бедный-позвонок написал(а):


> по началу уколы и комплекс ЛФК + купил себе кресло, а то работать сидя не могу долго. Все было хорошо, пока не сделал пару скруток из ЛФК и наклон назад с поворотом налево - заполнял анкету( и видимо что то я там пошевелил) и нудная боль возвратилась , после сидения в самом начале немеет внешняя часть ноги. Сегодня доделал уколы , пока спасаюсь капсикамом - ядреная хрень)) и упрощенным ЛФК без скруток и глубоких прогибов назад - вперед мне нормально гнуться могу кулаками до пола достать.


мне кажется,что прогибы и наклоны гораздо опаснее для мпд,чем скручивания. тем более скрутки можно по разному делать и они скорее могут навредить мышцам,а не мпд.имхо. вы бывали у мануального терапевта? мой перед скрутками пол часа трёт давит жмёт гладит мнёт в районе поясницы. и всё получается очень мягко. говорит так надо делать,чтоб разгружать поясницу. а наклоны и прогибы говорит не делать,в отличие от врача лфк. мануальщику я как-то больше верю. он ещё и невролог.


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июн 2013)

Бедный-позвонок написал(а):


> по началу уколы и комплекс ЛФК + купил себе кресло, а то работать сидя не могу долго. Все было хорошо, пока не сделал пару скруток из ЛФК и наклон назад с поворотом налево - заполнял анкету( и видимо что то я там пошевелил) и нудная боль возвратилась , после сидения в самом начале немеет внешняя часть ноги. Сегодня доделал уколы , пока спасаюсь капсикамом - ядреная хрень)) и упрощенным ЛФК без скруток и глубоких прогибов назад - вперед мне нормально гнуться могу кулаками до пола достать.


А я наоборот, назад хоть на мостик становись, вперед , а поджилки трусятся, колени сгибаются, боль в пояснице!!!
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 6:42 AM


Денвер написал(а):


> В Белгороде
> Поочередно поднимаешь ноги,сначала одну,поднял опустил,потом другую. Нога прямая,поднимаешь до отказа до куда возможно. Если начинаешь выкручивать тело в сторону подъема,то это не стабильность в позвоночных сегментах поясничного отдела.


Как бороться?


----------



## Денвер (19 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Как бороться?


так все таки выкручиваешь тело в сторону подъема! Это не стабильность в позвоночных сегментах поясничного отдела...к ортопеду идти
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 9:17 AM
ортопед вертебролог


----------



## Бедный-позвонок (19 Июн 2013)

> А я наоборот, назад хоть на мостик становись, вперед , а поджилки трусятся, колени сгибаются, боль в пояснице!!!


а у меня видимо причины болей не протрузии, а что то с суставами позвонков - поэтому назад больновато наклоняться ИМХО


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июн 2013)

Денвер, сколько ты лечился сколько времени от момента, как ты узнал что есть грыжи, до операции? И что происходит с грыжами  через полгода, год, два, три года? я так четкого ответа да и вообще не нашел???
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 10:21 AM



Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> мне кажется,что прогибы и наклоны гораздо опаснее для мпд,чем скручивания. тем более скрутки можно по разному делать и они скорее могут навредить мышцам,а не мпд.имхо. вы бывали у мануального терапевта? мой перед скрутками пол часа трёт давит жмёт гладит мнёт в районе поясницы. и всё получается очень мягко. говорит так надо делать,чтоб разгружать поясницу. а наклоны и прогибы говорит не делать,в отличие от врача лфк. мануальщику я как-то больше верю. он ещё и невролог.


*Александр Красноярск*, КАК чувство после сеанса мануальной терапии? Я вообще не ходил, ни к кому. но так думаю что надо, нога начала мучать и с грыжами что делать не понятно.....


----------



## Денвер (19 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Денвер, сколько ты лечился сколько времени от момента, как ты узнал что есть грыжи, до операции? И что происходит с грыжами через полгода, год, два, три года? я так четкого ответа да и вообще не нашел???


с момента как я впервые обратился к врачу(на тот момент я уже знал,что это не вывих и не просто срыв спины),и до операции,прошло 8 месяцев. Тогда у меня уже начинала отниматься левая нога,боли были жуткие. Я в октябре месяце,того года взял больничный лист,и начал лечится в больнице,блокада дипроспаном,плюс уколы таблетки,физпроцедуры и...мне помогло! На 4 месяца я позабыл о болях. Точнее боли были,но не такие сильные,такие как будто где то в далеке. В начале марта этого года,я пошел в отпуск,но уже чувствовал.что что-то не так,все ухудшилось в разы. С отпуска на работу я так и не вышел. Ездил в Ситенко,там провели свое обследование,и вынесли не утешительный вердикт...
Что происходит с грыжами? Да ничего хорошего! Она же может повести себя совершенно непредсказуемо,как бы не берегся человек...у меня соседка например,жила с грыжами,как то купировала болевой синдром,а потом она поскользнулась зимой и все,на стол! Сами по себе грыжи не представляют особой опасности,если бы они не воздействовали своим выпячиванием на нервные корешки. Грыжа давит на нервные корешки,а импульс посылается в ту или другую конечность(иррадация),и человеку кажется,что болит нога,рука,сердце и прочее... А здесь уже может произойти все что угодно. Также грыжи могут привести к дегенеративно-дистрофическим изменением в структуре позвоночника. Перекосит как коня шахматного. Вплоть до полной потери способности работать конечностью. Заметно теряется сила конечности,ухудшается кровоток,из-за этого недостаток в снабжении кровью,начинает сохнуть. Потом происходит отмирание зажатого нерва,а это уже все,последняя стадия. Полная потеря чувствительности. Есть примеры,поищите. У меня например,левая нога тоньше правой на 3 см! Правое бедро 77 см,левое 74 см! Это я еще вовремя обратился в больницу. Так что все что угодно,и это далеко не полный список возможных паталогий.
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 12:30 PM


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> нога начала мучать и с грыжами что делать не понятно.....


обследоваться надо. И как положено! Не просто МРТ,снимок сам по себе не дает никакой целой картины происходящего. По снимку МРТ,врач определяет развитие паталогий в мягких тканях,есть грыжа нету,зажат нерв,нет,если зажат то насколько сильно. Какая грыжа,передняя,задняя,сколько мм...и т.д.. А полную картину,или примерно полную,дадут обследования биомеханики движений. Рентген в разных проекциях...это позволит установить есть ли нестабильность в позвонках или нету. Почему я и говорю,что надо настаивать на обследовании. А так приходишь к врачу со снимком МРТ,он смотрит и говорит-грыжа,надо вырезать! А откуда он понял,надо или нет? Так что все в наших руках! Мне врач сразу сказал,едь туда то,там скажут что делать.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (19 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> *Александр Красноярск*, КАК чувство после сеанса мануальной терапии? Я вообще не ходил, ни к кому. но так думаю что надо, нога начала мучать и с грыжами что делать не понятно....
> после сеанса,да и во время него чувство полного расслабления. но у меня нет болей. причину болей удалили 3 года назад.болела голова вечерами сильно. невролог всё мексидолом кормил месяц. да ещё там разными пилюлями.а после одного сеанса мануалки всё сразу прошло.


 
с грыжами ничего не поделать. только скальпель. а вот боли и воспаления надо лечить обязательно. тянуть ни в коем случае нельзя.


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июн 2013)

Боли какие были? вся нога болела и как сейчас себя чувствуешь? Сколько вырезали и вообще что режит? И группу дают?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (19 Июн 2013)

болело в я





Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Боли какие были? вся ногаболела и как сейсас себя чуствуешь? Сколько вырезали и вообше что режит? И группу дают?


болело в ягодице и голени. немела стопа и промежность. боли были терпимые под лекарством. лечился консервативно 3 месяцы,но стопа слабела. после лечения 5 дней на работе и опять сильные боли. работал монтажником. пришёл на консультацию к другому нейрохирургу,и он сказал:-от консервативной терапии стойкого эффекта нет,надо удалять грыжу. для снижения риска рецидива надо ставить имплант диам. вот так я попал на стол к хирургу. потом 5 дней пролежал на наркоте не вставая(температурил) дальше потихоньку начал ходить по больничным коридорам. это ещё 5 дней. шов конечно болел. а вот всё остальное нет.ну и дальше как у всех.
операции ни на какие группы не влияют. всё зависит от самочувствия после них.
сейчас чувствую себя отлично. но каждый(почти) день делаю лфк. раньше штанги по 100 кг таскал на плечах. появились две протрузии в соседних сегментах. и растут остеофиты на месте операции.
и еще у меня был секвестор.его убрали и всё. а у вас похоже совсем другая история.
проще всего вам показать снимки докторам с форума и описать боли. они всё очень доступно объяснят.


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июн 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> болело в я
> болело в ягодице и голени. немела стопа и промежность. боли были терпимые под лекарством. лечился консервативно 3 месяцы,но стопа слабела. после лечения 5 дней на работе и опять сильные боли. работал монтажником. пришёл на консультацию к другому нейрохирургу,и он сказал:-от консервативной терапии стойкого эффекта нет,надо удалять грыжу. для снижения риска рецидива надо ставить имплант диам. вот так я попал на стол к хирургу. потом 5 дней пролежал на наркоте не вставая(температурил) дальше потихоньку начал ходить по больничным коридорам. это ещё 5 дней. шов конечно болел. а вот всё остальное нет.ну и дальше как у всех.
> операции ни на какие группы не влияют. всё зависит от самочувствия после них.
> сейчас чувствую себя отлично. но каждый(почти) день делаю лфк. раньше штанги по 100 кг таскал на плечах. появились две протрузии в соседних сегментах. и растут остеофиты на месте операции.
> ...


Грыжа в декабре делал МРТ была 0.8 мм вторая 0.6мм уже 7 месяцев мозги мне ковыряят, с началя июня нога начала изводить, такчто кто его знает чем все может обойтись.
Добавлено: Jun 19, 2013 5:24 PM


> Не просто МРТ,снимок сам по себе не дает никакой целой картины происходящего. По снимку МРТ,врач определяет развитие паталогий в мягких тканях,есть грыжа нету,зажат нерв,нет,если зажат то насколько сильно. Какая грыжа,передняя,задняя,сколько мм...и т.д.. А полную картину,или примерно полную,дадут обследования биомеханики движений. Рентген в разных проекциях...это позволит установить есть ли нестабильность в позвонках или нету. Почему я и говорю,что надо настаивать на обследовании. А так приходишь к врачу со снимком МРТ,он смотрит и говорит-грыжа,надо вырезать! А откуда он понял,надо или нет? Так что все в наших руках! Мне врач сразу сказал,едь туда то,там скажут что делать.


Грыжа кого размера была ?


----------



## Денвер (19 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Грыжа кого размера была ?


на первом снимке(октябрь прошлого года),одна грыжа 0.7 см,и вторая 0.5см. На втором снимке(в мае),грыжи там же,одна 1.2см,и вторая 0.8 см...вот и динамика развития при несоблюдении режима покоя,шесть месяцев и вот


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> на первом снимке(октябрь прошлого года),одна грыжа 0.7 см,и вторая 0.5см. На втором снимке(в мае),грыжи там же,одна 1.2см,и вторая 0.8 см...вот и динамика развития при несоблюдении режима покоя,шесть месяцев и вот


Про дисус компазитум не слыхал?


----------



## Денвер (20 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Про дисус компазитум не слыхал?


Слыхивал,но сам не пробовал этот препарат...


kokkk написал(а):


> И что сие означает?))


Сие означает,что простое удаление грыжи не оправдает ваших надежд на скорейшее выздоровление...точнее купировать болевой синдром-да,но надолго ли...


----------



## Александр7778889 (20 Июн 2013)

Сегодня работал когда забывал вроде все нормально но пару раз дергало в пояснице страшно стало....


----------



## Денвер (20 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Сегодня работал когда забывал вроде все нормально но пару раз дергало в пояснице страшно стало....


когда встаешь разогнуться сразу не можешь...на стуле тоже сидишь на один бок...или еще нет?


----------



## Александр7778889 (21 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> когда встаешь разогнуться сразу не можешь...на стуле тоже сидишь на один бок...или еще нет?


или ёще нет мне не очень нравиться )))
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 11:38 AM
В принципе да , На стуле в один бок .. Утром встаю еле ели расхожусь и начинаю ходить....
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 11:41 AM
Мне вот что интересно разговаривал с одним парнем ему 52 года проблемы соспиной 18 лет мне он говорит что у него ДИСКИ СТЕРЛИСЬ предлогали операции он отказался как понять диски стерлись?????????????????? У него спросил онсказал мол нет нужно ставить имплантанты, но он отказался ...
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 11:44 AM
Румалон кто слышал про такой припарат?


----------



## Udgin (22 Июн 2013)

Если диски стерлись, то как он ходит? Может просто сильно высота снижена?


----------



## Денвер (22 Июн 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Если диски стерлись, то как он ходит? Может просто сильно высота снижена?


А ХРЕН ЕГО ЗНАЕТ!!! Со мной в палате лежал дед,78 годов,положили через неделю после меня. Так вот у него на МРТ и рентгеновских снимках,в натуре диска не было...точнее он был,но его почти не видно было. И получалось так,что у него позвонок на позвонке стоял,с сильным смещением позвонка в сторону дурального мешка,и нервы были пережаты очень сильно. Но надо сказать,что он ходил со скоростью 100 метров в час и на костылях. Дорога до туалета и назад у него занимала около 40-50 минут. Ну ничего так,сделали ему операцию,и домой на своих ногах ушел,без костылей
Добавлено: Jun 21, 2013 10:22 PM
мы все шутили с ним на тему-как бы разжиться на костылях...сколько дадут за костыли в комиссионке...а он ни в какую...дома в хозяйстве говорит все пригодится. Молодец дед,в таком возрасте на операцию решится,да еще на такую...


----------



## Udgin (22 Июн 2013)

*Денвер*, дед силен. Все таки старое поколение крепче нынешнего.


----------



## Денвер (22 Июн 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> *Денвер*, дед силен. Все таки старое поколение крепче нынешнего.


духом он силен...а на вид тощий как тремпель. Заходит наш врач в палату и говорит ему: идите на лифт,едьте на пятый этаж на рентген... А дед ему и говорит: Да зачем рентген??? Давайте-говорит-я на подоконник стану,вы и посмотрите что там надо... Мы думали швы разойдутся от смеха


----------



## Александр7778889 (22 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> духом он силен...а на вид тощий как тремпель. Заходит наш врач в палату и говорит ему: идите на лифт,едьте на пятый этаж на рентген... А дед ему и говорит: Да зачем рентген??? Давайте-говорит-я на подоконник стану,вы и посмотрите что там надо... Мы думали швы разойдутся от смеха



Добавлено: Jun 22, 2013 7:44 AM


Udgin написал(а):


> *Денвер*, дед силен. Все таки старое поколение крепче нынешнего.


Это точно!


----------



## Денвер (22 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Денвер, дед силен. Все таки старое поколение крепче нынешнего.
> Это точно!


мда...прожить такую жизнь...война,голод,холод...и практически не подорвать здоровье!? Питались же какими продуктами чистыми! А сейчас? Самые необходимые продукты...и уже напичканы разной дрянью...
А крепче наверное из-за того,что жили трудом на земле,да еще и в ручную,а сейчас кого заставишь на огороде работать? Да единицы!


----------



## Александр7778889 (23 Июн 2013)

Жалко что активности ненаблюдается но вот пример http://lib.rus.ec/b/334653/read все тотже Бубновский описывает очень интересно ссылаясь на труды светил.  Очень интересно. Как всеже понять что делать и как лечить грыжу?


----------



## Денвер (24 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Жалко что активности ненаблюдается но вот пример http://lib.rus.ec/b/334653/read все тотже Бубновский описывает очень интересно ссылаясь на труды светил. Очень интересно. Как всеже понять что делать и как лечить грыжу?


да никак не понимать...Бубновские всякие...Дикули...Наше здоровье не нужно никому кроме нас самих. Вся та пропаганда,реклама,которую они развернули вокруг себя и своих систем,ничем не подкреплена,кроме своей собственной ФИНАНСОВОЙ ВЫГОДЫ!!!  И ежели те системы которые они предлагают,и могут сыграть роль,то только для предотвращения подобных заболеваний...либо же в послеоперационный период реабилитации. Но ни в коем случае для лечения грыж. О каких упражнениях может идти речь,если любое другое действие,движение,может с легкостью привести к различного рода осложнениям...??? Да и в послеоперационный период я трижды подумал бы,следовать этим системам или все таки нет! А все те выкрики типа-Я ЗАНИМАЛАСЬ ПО БУБНОВСКОМУ,И МОИ ГРЫЖИ ИСЧЕЗЛИ  УЖЕ ЧЕРЕЗ ПАРУ МЕСЯЦЕВ!!! Есть ничто иное как дешевая рекламная акция,на которую к сожалению покупаются многие люди...Как говорится не навреди...Кстати почитайте форумы посвященные непосредственно этим системам,нету ни одного негативного отзыва...пара,тройка,и то,вроде как не правильно делала сама и инструкторы не виноваты. Это говорит о том,что модераторы не спят. Зато в других ресурсах очень много споткнувшихся об эти камни...И конечно же,это лично мое мнение,и мой взгляд на эти вещи...


----------



## Александр7778889 (24 Июн 2013)

СОГЛАСЕН


----------



## Александр7778889 (24 Июн 2013)

Алкоголем злоупотреблять можно??????


----------



## Александр Красноярск (25 Июн 2013)

алкоголь расширяет сосуды,а на утро резкий спазм. если нет сосудистых проблем,то наверное не страшно. а так минздрав предупреждал


----------



## Александр7778889 (25 Июн 2013)

Последнее время когда встаю , что то в суставах звук такой цик циу , что это?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (25 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Последнее время когда встаю , что то в суставах звук такой цик циу , что это?



это к ортопеду)
Добавлено: Jun 25, 2013 7:42 AM
а у ревматолога был на приёме?


----------



## Александр7778889 (25 Июн 2013)

У нас врачей таких нет есть только терапевты и невролог но они лечат все "как умеют"!!!! Вот и приходится методом тыка лечится!
Добавлено: Jun 25, 2013 9:45 AM
Два дня неболело ничего сегоня купался подушем или повернулся или незнаю что там но поясница начала побаливать и вногу немного отдовать . Как так может быть...


----------



## Александр Красноярск (25 Июн 2013)

докторам





Александр7778889 написал(а):


> У нас врачей таких нет есть только терапевты и невролог но они лечат все "как умеют"!!!! Вот и приходится методом тыка лечится!
> Добавлено: Jun 25, 2013 9:45 AM
> Два дня неболело ничего сегоня купался подушем или повернулся или незнаю что там но поясница начала побаливать и вногу немного отдовать . Как так может быть...


 

докторам с форума писал?


----------



## Александр7778889 (25 Июн 2013)

Нет . Я думаю что у меня проблема потому что я не делаю ЛФК, но не потому что ленюсь потому что незнаю что можно что нет . Я писал что делал две недели скрутки вот такие 



 но потом прочел что может такие занятия превести к нестабильности позвоночника и вообще хорошего в них нет . За за 8 месяцем я поправился на 25 кг , пузо тварчит не знаю что делать????
Добавлено: Jun 25, 2013 2:33 PM
Я бы обратился но не знаю куда.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (26 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Нет . Я думаю что у меня проблема потому что я не делаю ЛФК, но не потому что ленюсь потому что незнаю что можно что нет . Я писал что делал две недели скрутки вот такие  но потом прочел что может такие занятия превести к нестабильности позвоночника и вообще хорошего в них нет . За за 8 месяцем я поправился на 25 кг , пузо тварчит не знаю что делать????
> Добавлено: Jun 25, 2013 2:33 PM
> Я бы обратился но не знаю куда.


 


перед такими скрутками надо хорошо разогреть мышцы. поищи упражнения доктора ступина. я делаю,нестабильности нет,но всё индивидуально. 25кг за 8 месяцев это полный п... надо меньше кушать колорийной пищи. представь как нагрузился позвоночник.
проблема не потому,что не делаешь лфк. лфк только средство профилактики после обострения. в острый период может навредить.
вместо пол кило мяса лучше скушать два кило помидор)))
Добавлено: Jun 26, 2013 4:05 PM
в белгороде много специалистов по вашей проблеме. например центральный институт ортопедии и травматологии
Добавлено: Jun 26, 2013 4:06 PM
или центр атлас например


----------



## kokkk (27 Июн 2013)

я вот какие делаю. там тоже есть скрутки. но не такие жестокие)) 
















в 4 части загружено. . там болтовни много. но если запомнить и делать самому и минус поднятие ног над головой- у меня это занимает около 1 часа


----------



## Александр7778889 (27 Июн 2013)

kokkk написал(а):


> я вот какие делаю. там тоже есть скрутки. но не такие жестокие))


Добавлено: Jun 27, 2013 10:59 AM
Что лучше выбрать или все 4 делать?


----------



## kokkk (27 Июн 2013)

это один комплекс. его просто на 4 части при загрузке разбили


----------



## Александр7778889 (27 Июн 2013)

kokkk написал(а):


> это один комплекс. его просто на 4 части при загрузке разбили


ОГО!!!!!)))))))))  Его каждый день делать?


----------



## Денвер (27 Июн 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> в белгороде много специалистов по вашей проблеме. например центральный институт ортопедии и травматологии


ЖИВОДЕРОВ там точно много! ЗА ВСЕХ ВРАЧЕЙ НЕ ГОВОРЮ! Так например у нас очень хорошая детская медицина! Сейчас открыли сердечно-сосудистый центр,со специалистами высокого уровня! Хотя многие люди стараются ехать в тот же Харьков!
Добавлено: Jun 27, 2013 1:59 PM


kokkk написал(а):


> я вот какие делаю. там тоже есть скрутки. но не такие жестокие)
> в 4 части загружено. . там болтовни много. но если запомнить и делать самому и минус поднятие ног над головой- у меня это занимает около 1 часа


САМАЯ ПОЛЬЗА ДЛЯ СПИНЫ,ОСОБЕННО В 3-4 ЧАСТИ В НАЧАЛЕ, с ТПФ самое то...главное к доктору попасть по новой,и пусть весь мир подождет!!! Конечно тут все индивидуально,пробовать надо,и выполнять без сильной боли. К большому сожалению,многие люди никогда не делают ни утренней,ни какой другой зарядки,либо каких то отдельных упражнений,направленных на профилактику заболеваний спины. А начинают интересоваться лишь когда уже столкнулись с проблемой...да это ладно,главное чтобы не поздно. Ну и терпение и желание изменить свою жизнь в лучшую сторону,повернуть на путь здоровья. ДЕЛАЙТЕ ЗАРЯДКУ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!


----------



## kokkk (28 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> ОГО!!!!!))))))))) Его каждый день делать?


я так понимаю ты тот еще лентяй)). по-моему там в начале говорится. что нужно делать через день. я стараюсь каждый день. но выходит 4-5 раз в неделю. да и начал буквально месяц назад.


----------



## Денвер (28 Июн 2013)

kokkk написал(а):


> я так понимаю ты тот еще лентяй))


ну вот,сразу лентяй... По моему эта девочка понятия не имеет о том,что такое грыжа,операбельная или нет,но не имеет! Такие скрутки как она показывает,прогибы назад в положении лежа,березка,наклоны,как,КАК С ТРАНСПЕДИКУЛЯРНОЙ ФИКСАЦИЕЙ,ЖЕСТКОЙ,МОЖНО ЭТО ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ? Там все раскрутится и не заметишь! Другое дело,все индивидуально, можно подобрать отдельные упражнения и выполнять их. Ну и конешно же,нельзя не отметить то,что выполняя такие упражнения здоровым людям,получится хорошая профилактика отдельных заболеваний,связанных с позвоночником. А гибкость как и сила,есть относительначя,а есть абсолютная,и у каждого она развита по своему.


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Июн 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> ЖИВОДЕРОВ там точно много! ЗА ВСЕХ ВРАЧЕЙ НЕ ГОВОРЮ! Так например у нас очень хорошая детская медицина! Сейчас открыли сердечно-сосудистый центр,со специалистами высокого уровня! Хотя многие люди стараются ехать в тот же Харьков!
> Добавлено: Jun 27, 2013 1:59 PM
> 
> САМАЯ ПОЛЬЗА ДЛЯ СПИНЫ,ОСОБЕННО В 3-4 ЧАСТИ В НАЧАЛЕ, с ТПФ самое то...главное к доктору попасть по новой,и пусть весь мир подождет!!! Конечно тут все индивидуально,пробовать надо,и выполнять без сильной боли. К большому сожалению,многие люди никогда не делают ни утренней,ни какой другой зарядки,либо каких то отдельных упражнений,направленных на профилактику заболеваний спины. А начинают интересоваться лишь когда уже столкнулись с проблемой...да это ладно,главное чтобы не поздно. Ну и терпение и желание изменить свою жизнь в лучшую сторону,повернуть на путь здоровья. ДЕЛАЙТЕ ЗАРЯДКУ КАЖДЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!!


Читал пост и поймал себя на мысли, что я наверное "один из таких людей", и это еще не все что пришло в голову "Я ВООБЩЕ НЕ ЧЕГО НЕЗНАЮ О ФИЗКУЛЬТУРЕ(о утрених зарядках , ЛФК , скрутках и т.д.)" , как найти для себя что делать , какие упражнения подойдут? Помогите подобрать.......................
Добавлено: Jun 28, 2013 2:21 PM


Денвер написал(а):


> ну вот,сразу лентяй... По моему эта девочка понятия не имеет о том,что такое грыжа,операбельная или нет,но не имеет! Такие скрутки как она показывает,прогибы назад в положении лежа,березка,наклоны,как,КАК С ТРАНСПЕДИКУЛЯРНОЙ ФИКСАЦИЕЙ,ЖЕСТКОЙ,МОЖНО ЭТО ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ? Там все раскрутится и не заметишь! Другое дело,все индивидуально, можно подобрать отдельные упражнения и выполнять их. Ну и конешно же,нельзя не отметить то,что выполняя такие упражнения здоровым людям,получится хорошая профилактика отдельных заболеваний,связанных с позвоночником. А гибкость как и сила,есть относительначя,а есть абсолютная,и у каждого она развита по своему.


Подскажииии..........как выбрать полезные , но безриска для грыжи...


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Июн 2013)

Я чем больше читаю и думаю , прихожу к мнению что мне нужна ФИЗКУЛЬТУРА..............


----------



## Александр Красноярск (29 Июн 2013)

нельзя заниматься без контроля специалиста,тем более в острый период


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Июн 2013)

У меня этот период тянется с декобря ...Как вообще так может быть?Бок и нога крутит как на погоду .На работе поработают вроде неслушно, как только выходной начинается.


----------



## Сергей .. (30 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> У меня этот период тянется с декобря ...Как вообще так может быть?Бок и нога крутит как на погоду .На работе поработают вроде неслушно, как только выходной начинается.


 Острый период-я думаю это уж оочень плохо когда. А если вы еще и на работу ходите!!То думаю ниче там страшного). Плохо другое,что вы мечетесь с угла  в угол и можно так переписываться здесь с декабря до нескольких декабрей, а толку не будет. Ложитесь на операцию по совету людей и будет все нормально


----------



## Александр7778889 (30 Июн 2013)

Я бы лучше ЛФК поделал..


----------



## Сергей .. (30 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я бы лучше ЛФК поделал..


 А лучше не "бы", а начинать делать хоть что нибудь, и постоянно


----------



## Александр7778889 (30 Июн 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> А лучше не "бы", а начинать делать хоть что нибудь, и постоянно


Нет определеных знаний в этой отрасли((


----------



## Денвер (30 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Подскажииии..........как выбрать полезные , но без риска для грыжи...


упражнения могут быть самые разнообразные,ГЛАВНОЕ УСЛОВИЕ ДЛЯ ИХ ВЫПОЛНЕНИЯ,ЭТО ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ БЕЗ БОЛИ!!! А так,на эту тематику очень много инфы. Конечно же,во всем этом море информации,очень трудно подобрать действительно верные комплексы,но все же возможно. опасные прогибы назад,скрутки под 90',боковые ротации из положения стоя с весом, конечно же делать не стоит,до добра не доведут. Да и йогу в расчет тоже брать не стоит,там немного другие цели.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я чем больше читаю и думаю , прихожу к мнению что мне нужна ФИЗКУЛЬТУРА...


Физкультура нужна всем и всегда...Как говорится-ЖИВИ СЕГОДНЯ ТАК,КАК ДРУГИЕ НЕ ХОТЯТ,ЗАВТРА БУДЕШЬ ЖИТЬ ТАК,КАК ДРУГИЕ НЕ МОГУТ!


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я бы лучше ЛФК поделал..


ЛФК-комплекс,можно взять у своего невролога. Да,эти комплексы стандартные. Но они разработаны для этих целей. А согласно их упражнений,можно подобрать упражнения себе хоть на каждый день,то есть разбивать упражнения на дни недели,чтобы за один день не делать весь комплекс. Так будет лучше и для организма,да и самому не так накладно.


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> У меня этот период тянется с декобря ...





Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Бок и нога крутит как на погоду .На работе поработают вроде неслушно, как только выходной начинается.





Сергей .. написал(а):


> Плохо другое,что вы мечетесь с угла в угол и можно так переписываться здесь с декабря до нескольких декабрей, а толку не будет. Ложитесь на операцию по совету людей и будет все нормально


Действительно,может пора уже делать что-то,что изменит вашу ситуацию в лучшую сторону?! Например пройти достойное обследование,и согласно результатам принимать какие-то меры...операция,значит операция...


----------



## Сергей .. (30 Июн 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Нет определеных знаний в этой отрасли((


Очень жаль что нет. Я думаю Вам не 20 лет. Пора бы что то уже знать


----------



## Денвер (30 Июн 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Очень жаль что нет. Я думаю Вам не 20 лет. Пора бы что то уже знать


У нас всегда так было,пока гром не грянул,мужик не перекрестится. И большинство не знают что да как пока не столкнутся с той или иной ситуацией,проблемой...


----------



## Александр7778889 (30 Июн 2013)

НЕБУДУ ВРАТЬ    СТРАШНО    от одной мысли в руках в в венах кровь наченает стыть..........................


----------



## Денвер (1 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> НЕБУДУ ВРАТЬ СТРАШНО от одной мысли в руках в в венах кровь наченает стыть..........................


а чего страшно то? Страшно должно быть от мысли,что можешь утратить способность передвигаться без посторонней помощи


----------



## Александр7778889 (1 Июл 2013)

Денвер написал(а):


> а чего страшно то? Страшно должно быть от мысли,что можешь утратить способность передвигаться без посторонней помощи


После операции дают инвалидность ? Человек остается полностью трудо способен или всетаки есть ограничения ?
Добавлено: Jul 1, 2013 5:45 AM
Есть ограничения в физическом труде?


----------



## Ольга . (1 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> После операции дают инвалидность ?


А Вы уже собрались операцию делать?


Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> у вас похоже совсем другая история.
> проще всего вам показать снимки докторам с форума и описать боли. они всё очень доступно объяснят


*Александр7778889*, услышьте, пожалуйста, своего тезку из Красноярска и меня - перестаньте примерять на себя чужие диагнозы и покажите наконец врачам форума снимки (если мне не изменяет память, я раза четыре советовала Вам это сделать). Если Вы хотите услышать мнение консультантов форума по своей проблеме, откройте новую тему в разделе "Грыжи и протрузии..." и оформите её с соответствии с рекомендациями Правил.
Эта же тема будет перенесена в раздел "Делимся опытом, мнениями и советами".


----------



## Денвер (1 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> После операции дают инвалидность ? Человек остается полностью трудо способен или всетаки есть ограничения ?


смотря кто будет проводить операцию!!!


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Есть ограничения в физическом труде?


ограничения естественно есть,главное это ваше поведение,надо будет поберечься с годик.так будет лучше для вас...


Ольга . написал(а):


> перестаньте примерять на себя чужие диагнозы и покажите наконец врачам форума снимки (если мне не изменяет память, я раза четыре советовала Вам это сделать). Если Вы хотите услышать мнение консультантов форума по своей проблеме,


Ольга права! Чего ходить вокруг да около,выложите снимки,и почитайте мнение спецов по вашей проблеме...оно и нагляднее получится. Либо пройдите хорошее обследование в больнице,поделитесь тут его результатами,и снова послушайте мнение спецов...


----------



## Александр7778889 (1 Июл 2013)

Вчера купил шлепки на небольшом коблуке и сразу начал ходить, сегодня боль утихла. До этого ходил тонкая плоская подошва...
Добавлено: Jul 1, 2013 1:34 PM
http://www.moscowuniversityclub.ru/home.asp?artId=13777 хочу купить книгу " Радикулиту - нет. Два золотых правила защиты позвоночника доктора Некрасова" может кто что слышал, дайте совет покупать или нет ???? Я вообще запутался....


----------



## Сергей Ш (6 Июл 2013)

Ольга . написал(а):


> А Вы уже собрались операцию делать?
> 
> *Александр7778889*, услышьте, пожалуйста, своего тезку из Красноярска и меня - перестаньте примерять на себя чужие диагнозы и покажите наконец врачам форума снимки (если мне не изменяет память, я раза четыре советовала Вам это сделать). Если Вы хотите услышать мнение консультантов форума по своей проблеме, откройте новую тему в разделе "Грыжи и протрузии..." и оформите её с соответствии с рекомендациями Правил.
> Эта же тема будет перенесена в раздел "Делимся опытом, мнениями и советами".


Олля я тут на форуме много о своей болезни распинался. Выставил снимки в оригинале на спец сайте. т.к. тут докторам не нравилось. (МРТ с огромным разрешением). А в ответ " Будете в Москве, заходите. С картинками" Будто насмешка. В Москве я могу оказаться только если скажут приезжай, знаем что оперировать. А иначе мне и из дома выбраться проблематично. А ведь сам что то заподозрил и попросил найти способ выложить снимки в оригинале. Другие правда поёрничали и в тень ушли, а этот дал надежду и забрал. Мне и ответить нечего. А материться не хочется. Вот вам и правила.


----------



## Александр7778889 (6 Июл 2013)

Сергей Ш написал(а):


> Олля я тут на форуме много о своей болезни распинался. Выставил снимки в оригинале на спец сайте. т.к. тут докторам не нравилось. (МРТ с огромным разрешением). А в ответ " Будете в Москве, заходите. С картинками" Будто насмешка. В Москве я могу оказаться только если скажут приезжай, знаем что оперировать. А иначе мне и из дома выбраться проблематично. А ведь сам что то заподозрил и попросил найти способ выложить снимки в оригинале. Другие правда поёрничали и в тень ушли, а этот дал надежду и забрал. Мне и ответить нечего. А материться не хочется. Вот вам и правила.


Правильно.  Что можно по сети сказать к каждому нужен инд. подход медицина неесть точный наука . Так что Вы зря наговариваете на ОЛЬГУ, чем могут я так понял помогут ......... как и везде.


----------



## Сергей Ш (7 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Правильно. Что можно по сети сказать к каждому нужен инд. подход медицина неесть точный наука . Так что Вы зря наговариваете на ОЛЬГУ, чем могут я так понял помогут ......... как и везде.


 Как раз на Ольгу я не наговариваю. И она к стати мне не раз помогла, за что я ей очень благодарен. А коль пишите так вчитайтесь получше, и желательно во всю переписку, а уж потом впрягайтесь (хорошенько подумав) и больному нервы делайте.


----------



## Александр7778889 (7 Июл 2013)

Сергей Ш написал(а):


> Как раз на Ольгу я не наговариваю. И она к стати мне не раз помогла, за что я ей очень благодарен. А коль пишите так вчитайтесь получше, и желательно во всю переписку, а уж потом впрягайтесь (хорошенько подумав) и больному нервы делайте.


Вот и хорошо!!!!
Добавлено: Jul 7, 2013 3:20 PM
У меня другая проблема я себе понадавлевал с право в пояснице и уменя начало в этом месте крутить!!!! Что делать?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (7 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо!!!!
> Добавлено: Jul 7, 2013 3:20 PM
> У меня другая проблема я себе понадавлевал с право в пояснице и уменя начало в этом месте крутить!!!! Что делать?



извечный русский вопрос. что делать?
Добавлено: Jul 7, 2013 4:17 PM
шерше ля доктор


----------



## Александр7778889 (7 Июл 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> извечный русский вопрос. что делать?
> Добавлено: Jul 7, 2013 4:17 PM
> шерше ля доктор


Нихожу к докторам !!!!


----------



## Александр Красноярск (8 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Нихожу к докторам !!!!


 
вот и не проходит


----------



## Денвер (8 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Нихожу к докторам !!!!


ну это как кому нравится,к врачам или народным целителям...последние в свою очередь,помогут побыстрее на стол лечь ИМХО


----------



## Александр7778889 (9 Июл 2013)

С народными целителями завязал)), ели отошел после народного целителя(местного )  в народе может и есть настоящие целители...!!!


----------



## Александр7778889 (10 Июл 2013)

Работал!!!!  Сегодня тягал тяжести , начала болеть левая нога , точнее бедро с переди  и как звяздочки пробигают по ноге. Что это?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (10 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Работал!!!! Сегодня тягал тяжести , начала болеть левая нога , точнее бедро с переди и как звяздочки пробигают по ноге. Что это?


 
нерв?
Добавлено: Jul 10, 2013 4:09 PM
три года уже не поднимал ничего тяжелее 15 кило.
Добавлено: Jul 10, 2013 4:09 PM
только лёжа от груди))) 100


----------



## Александр7778889 (10 Июл 2013)

только лёжа от груди))) 100[/quote]
ОГО 
Добавлено: Jul 10, 2013 5:00 PM
был у врача НАЗНАЧЕЛИ Ксефокам


----------



## Александр7778889 (11 Июл 2013)

Сегодня , точнее вчера уколол, но сегодня чуствую себя хорошо.
Добавлено: Jul 11, 2013 12:47 PM
Александр Красноярск скажи пожалуста такой вес толкаешь, это какаето методика или лично от себя инициатива? и как сомочуствие посли таких занятий?


----------



## Александр Красноярск (11 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Александр Красноярск скажи пожалуста такой вес толкаешь, это какаето методика или лично от себя инициатива? и как сомочуствие посли таких занятий?


просто штанги с юности полюбил, а теперь могу заниматься только лёжа. вот и весь секрет. самочувствие после жима отличное. на позвоночник та нагрузка 0. а занимаюсь только чтоб не набирать вес, это в нашем деле вредно


----------



## Александр7778889 (12 Июл 2013)

Меня лишний вес атакует со всех сторон, стораюсь избигать нагрузок меня прет, уже вешу за 100 кг .  Вроде и не ем много , вчем причина, непонимаю. Пузо вобще кошмар


----------



## Александр7778889 (12 Июл 2013)

Я сегодня узнал что вроене поясничного отдела только нервные корешки ,интересно правда это или нет.


----------



## Сергей Ш (13 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Вроде и не ем много


Не ем много- это сколько? Вот столько я ем. Завтрак: чай или кофе и бутерброд кусочек хлеба пополам. Одна половинка с колбаской, одна с сыром. Обед: тарелка первого или второго. Ужин: стакан кефира и два печенья. Ну и фрукта между едой. И вес 82_85кг.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (13 Июл 2013)

а какой рост?


----------



## Loccitane (13 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Меня лишний вес атакует со всех сторон, стораюсь избигать нагрузок меня прет, уже вешу за 100 кг .  Вроде и не ем много , вчем причина, непонимаю. Пузо вобще кошмар


 Я после операции похудела на 8 кг


----------



## La murr (14 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Меня лишний вес атакует со всех сторон, стораюсь избигать нагрузок меня прет, уже вешу за 100 кг . Вроде и не ем много , вчем причина, непонимаю. Пузо вобще кошмар


 
Попробуйте питаться 5-6 раз в сутки, последний приём пищи не позже 19-00. Нет возможности побывать у диетолога - идите к эндокринологу. Наверняка, имеются эндокринные проблемы... Очень хорош предписанный диабетикам 2 типа режим питания - сбрасывать вес будете! Если следовать неукоснительно, лично я потеряла 14 кг. за два месяца. У меня СД2.


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Июл 2013)

Скажите пожалусто , что за состояния ? Хожу боли нет лежу боли нет стоит только наклонится скрутить спину боль в пояснице, чтот это может означать ?


----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Я сегодня узнал что вроене поясничного отдела только нервные корешки ,интересно правда это или нет.


 
Правда.


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Июл 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Правда.


Эта правда с декабря!!!


----------



## Сергей Ш (17 Июл 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> а какой рост?


Рост 176см.


----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Эта правда с декабря!!!


 
А вот это неправда!  Если бы Вы заинтересовались этим раньше, то и узнали бы раньше. 
Гугл Вам в помощь! 

Спинной мозг оканчивается на уровне первого-второго поясничных позвонков. В поясничном отделе спинной мозг переходит в концевую нить, которая состоит из корешков спинномозговых нервов. Корешки нервов попарно выходят из позвоночного канала через межпозвоночные отверстия.

Некоторые интересные факты о поясничном отделе позвоночника:

В этом отделе между позвонками почти невозможно вращение и весьма ограничены наклоны в стороны, зато наклоны вперед могут совершаться с большой амплитудой
В поясничном отделе позвоночника с уровня L2 позвонка и ниже нет спинного мозга, а потому нет никакой опасности его повреждения.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (17 Июл 2013)

Сергей Ш написал(а):


> Рост 176см.


 
нормальный вес с таким ростом и питанием. я б наверное умер от голода так


----------



## Александр7778889 (17 Июл 2013)

Может боль в пояснице распространица на пах и ниже? Это вообще возможно?


----------



## Сергей Ш (19 Июл 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Может боль в пояснице распространица на пах и ниже? Это вообще возможно?


Может. А ещё такое может быть при воспалении подвздошных сочленений.


----------



## Александр7778889 (19 Июл 2013)

Да уж как лечится , что лечить ...хм.


----------



## Сергей Ш (20 Июл 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> нормальный вес с таким ростом и питанием. я б наверное умер от голода так


Сказали бы мне, что я так буду питаться лет 15 назад, у виска пальцем бы покрутил, а теперь вот так. Да ведь и трачу мало калорий т. к. малоподвижная жизнь.
*Сергей Ш*,


----------



## Александр7778889 (20 Июл 2013)

Сергей Ш написал(а):


> Сказали бы мне, что я так буду питаться лет 15 назад, у виска пальцем бы покрутил, а теперь вот так. Да ведь и трачу мало калорий т. к. малоподвижная жизнь.
> *Сергей Ш*,


Ну и дела.  Вот тебе и медицина.......


----------



## Александр7778889 (11 Авг 2013)

Сегодня болит бедро левой ноги с переди как будто ошпарили, не нагружал, почему непойму что могло вызвать такое ощущения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2013)

Почитайте про нейропатию бокового кожного нерва бедра.


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Окт 2013)

Добрый день. Очень прошу дайте совет, как беречь поясницу , спину чтоб небыло ни каких проблем?





moderator: Темы объединены согласно правил форума.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Добрый день. Очень прошу дайте совет, как беречь поясницу , спину чтоб небыло ни каких проблем?


Правильная осанка, режим труда и отдыха, посадка за рабочим местом и в автомобиле, гимнастика. Обо всем есть разделы на форуме. Ищите.


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Правильная осанка, режим труда и отдыха, посадка за рабочим местом и в автомобиле, гимнастика. Обо всем есть разделы на форуме. Ищите.


 
гимнастика очень интересно, но какую выбрать? как понять какая мне подходит? Есть может какието универсальные упражнения?  Плавание например, многие рекомендуют, но многие и утверждают, что оно безполезно.


----------



## Lari (29 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> гимнастика очень интересно, но какую выбрать? как понять какая мне подходит? Есть может какието универсальные упражнения? Плавание например, многие рекомендуют, но многие и утверждают, что оно безполезно.


 _Вы объедините свои темы, тогда врачи смогут Вам посоветовать ЛФК_


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> как понять какая мне подходит?


Непонятно. Вам темы создавать не лень, а прочесть качественный материал сайта по гимнастикам лень?


----------



## Александр7778889 (29 Окт 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Непонятно. Вам темы создавать не лень, а прочесть качественный материал сайта по гимнастикам лень?


 
Читал на форуме и в ютубе, выбрал вот эту 



 начал заниматся ни чего не происходило , выложил на форум упражнения и меня напугали что токого делать нельзя .... Я бросил и вообще ничего не делал , но сейчас у меня вырос живот да и так чуствую , что мышци слабые стали вес 106 кг нужно что то делать но что незнаю(((
Добавлено: Oct 29, 2013 8:26 AM
*Lari*, обьеденять нечего у меня двегрыжи l5 s1 и l4 частичнно обызвестленные это МРТ на 2012 год декабрь .
Добавлено: Oct 29, 2013 8:29 AM
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/16164/ вот моя история
Буду ждать)) Советов пусть 5 упражнений но зато чтоб наверника помогали


----------



## Александр7778889 (31 Окт 2013)

Плавание ?Есть смысл заниматься?


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Плавание ?Есть смысл заниматься?


 
Однозначно, есть!


----------



## Loccitane (31 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Плавание? Есть смысл заниматься?


Есть, имхо


----------



## Александр7778889 (31 Окт 2013)

Может кто подскажет как узнать есть проблемы с грудном отделе а то както стало тяжело дышать всячески поднимаю плечи, чтоб набрать полную грудь воздухом.
Добавлено: Oct 31, 2013 7:04 AM


Loccitane написал(а):


> Есть, имхо


и как чуство?


----------



## Loccitane (31 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> и как чуство?


 в смысле?


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> и как чуство?


Ощущения? Только позитивные!  А Вам, Александр, плавание пошло только на пользу! Животик бы убрали, мышцы укрепили. Вес ушёл бы лишний и дышать стало бы легче.


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Ноя 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Ощущения? Только позитивные!  А Вам, Александр, плавание пошло только на пользу! Животик бы убрали, мышцы укрепили. Вес ушёл бы лишний и дышать стало бы легче.



Сегодня ходил к травмотологу сказал что 3, 4 ребро отдает в 5 мышча там гиперспазмирована, как то так , выписал мазь "Индовазин" я вот незнаю можно мазать ей слева так как там вроде сердце, врач сказал по кругу мазать? Как правильно сделать и вообще когда он нажимал тупая боль как будто молотком стукнул на 3 и 4 ребрах слева по спине .
[MERGETIME="1384522896"][/MERGETIME]


Loccitane написал(а):


> в смысле?



Всмысле самочусивия?


----------



## klyuha (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> мазь "Индовазин" я вот незнаю можно мазать ей слева так как там вроде сердце, врач сказал по кругу мазать?


Ни в коем случае! Иначе сердце индовазином отравите! ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Ноя 2013)

Это шутка или павда я как прочитал , аж подпрыгнул на стуле и фотка у тебя такая ...


----------



## Вираж (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> и фотка у тебя такая ...


Вы, Александр, на фотке тоже очень даже ничего


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Ноя 2013)

Если серьезно , неужели от ребер может перехватывать дыхание у меня чуство как будто немогу набрать воздуха полной грудью, но невсегда, я от этого нервничаю, дайте совет, только хороший


----------



## Loccitane (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Если серьезно , неужели от ребер может перехватывать дыхание у меня чуство как будто немогу набрать воздуха полной грудью, но невсегда, я от этого нервничаю, дайте соввет, только хороший


Мне кажется, это у вас нервное


----------



## klyuha (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Если серьезно , неужели от ребер может перехватывать дыхание у меня чуство как будто немогу набрать воздуха полной грудью, но невсегда, я от этого нервничаю, дайте соввет, только хороший


Мой совет - к психотерапевту, а потом - куда он укажет. )


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Ноя 2013)

Не хочу.


----------



## klyuha (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Не хочу.


Почему? Когда у меня язвенная болезнь началась, кроме других и психотерапевт лечил. Но, правда, так и не вылечил... Антибиотики помогли.


----------



## Александр7778889 (15 Ноя 2013)

У нас в городе такой дурдом с врачами.


----------



## Александр Красноярск (15 Ноя 2013)

klyuha написал(а):


> Почему? Когда у меня язвенная болезнь началась, кроме других и психотерапевт лечил. Но, правда, так и не вылечил... Антибиотики помогли.


транки всесильны


----------



## klyuha (15 Ноя 2013)

Александр Красноярск написал(а):


> транки всесильны


Ну... не только транками лечат... ещё гипнозом. Но знающие люди предупредили, чтобы я на него не соглашалась, особенно если не один доктор, а несколько. В транс вводят, а потом потешаются. ) Но не знаю - правда, нет...


----------



## М@руся (15 Ноя 2013)

Санчос, хаюшки!


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> Если серьезно , неужели от ребер может перехватывать дыхание у меня чуство как будто немогу набрать воздуха полной грудью, но невсегда, я от этого нервничаю, дайте соввет, только хороший


 
Если у Вас все хорошо со щитовидной железой и есть чувство нехватки воздуха, ощущение невозможности сделать глубокий вдох , то


Loccitane написал(а):


> Мне кажется, это у вас нервное


 
Лучше конечно у врача проконсультироваться. Но нервничать не нужно, эти симптомы не опасны!


Александр7778889 написал(а):


> У нас в городе такой дурдом с врачами.


Можно попринимать успокаивающее: валериану, персен, алору, глицисед и т.д. Хоть в таблетках, хоть в виде настойки или сиропа. Сейчас этого добра много. Но принимать ежедневно и курсом, недельки 2-3. Если Вы за рулем, обязательно ознакомьтесь с инструкцией к препарату, ведь многие из лекарств могут влиять на скорость реакции. ...Если дыхание перехватывает не из-за боли в грудной клетке.
А когда долечите ребра, непременно походите в бассейн.


----------



## Александр7778889 (22 Ноя 2013)

> Если у Вас все хорошо со щитовидной железой и есть чувство нехватки воздуха, ощущение невозможности сделать глубокий вдох , то
> Лучше конечно у врача проконсультироваться. Но нервничать не нужно, эти симптомы не опасны!
> Можно попринимать успокаивающее: валериану, персен, алору, глицисед и т.д. Хоть в таблетках, хоть в виде настойки или сиропа. Сейчас этого добра много. Но принимать ежедневно и курсом, недельки 2-3. Если Вы за рулем, обязательно ознакомьтесь с инструкцией к препарату, ведь многие из лекарств могут влиять на скорость реакции. ...Если дыхание перехватывает не из-за боли в грудной клетке.
> А когда долечите ребра, непременно походите в бассейн.



Пью мяту!


----------



## М@руся (22 Ноя 2013)

Тоже неплохо! Для лучшего эффекта можно валериану добавить ( хоть в таблетках), котики ее обожают))))
Саша, а с дыханием полегче стало или нет?


----------



## Александр7778889 (28 Дек 2013)

Как понять влияит ребра на дыхание ?


----------

